
How the RIAA uses bullshit numbers to spin for public support - 6stringmerc
http://www.stereogum.com/1886541/but-whos-buying-a-column-about-the-music-business/franchises/but-whos-buying/
======
6stringmerc
Seriously, this is a very enlightening article about how the music trade
groups are trying to enact change in the digital sector.

It would be wise to pay attention to this battle, as it may pertain to other
industries via "disruption" in the future.

